# legal to use quotes on your website?



## lance70 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi, I'm slowly building my webpage for photography and wondering if I can legally use a few Ansel Adams quotes on my page?  If so can I reference his name?.... e.g. below....



“You don't take a photograph, you make it.” 
― Ansel Adams


----------



## Braineack (Nov 20, 2014)

this is a pretty good read: Can I Use Famous Quotes on My Products Without Permission? - Avvo.com


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 20, 2014)

Standard practice has been to footnote/reference anything you quote and the source of the information. Seems like if it's on your website it's promoting your business and I don't know what's allowed as far as usage of someone else's written work.



edit - I don't know if any of his photos/writings would be public domain yet. There are Terms & Conditions on his gallery's website; seems like you could use/copy info. for personal but not for commercial use. Terms & Conditions - The Ansel Adams Gallery


----------



## KmH (Nov 20, 2014)

Are you in the USA? (No location in profile)
U.S. Copyright Office - Fair Use


> . . . The distinction between what is fair use and what is infringement in a particular case will not always be clear or easily defined. There is no specific number of words, lines, or notes that may safely be taken without permission. Acknowledging the source of the copyrighted material does not substitute for obtaining permission. . .
> 
> . . .
> The safest course is to get permission from the copyright owner before using copyrighted material. The Copyright Office cannot give this permission.
> ...


----------



## lance70 (Nov 21, 2014)

KmH said:


> Are you in the USA? (No location in profile)
> U.S. Copyright Office - Fair Use
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the help...


----------

